# This is excellent!



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Watch this video! Really good stuff...

Plus, you gotta love cyclocross/gravel bikes!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Good stuff for sure, but I never believe it when a fast guy tells me that they don't do structured training. 

And yes, recovery does take longer following a day of hard efforts.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I think of England and dark and dreary, cold and wet, last place to enjoy riding, but I have to say, their rainy rides in the country side and the woods look great.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

It is inspiring. I have been riding my bmx a lot again since my kid is getting better on his bike ( which is awesome of course) and I’m meeting quite a lot of people my age still or getting back into it.

of course, I don’t try to keep up with the teenagers, but it’s inspiring to see how many old farts are still around and charging


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Crankout said:


> Good stuff for sure, but I never believe it when a fast guy tells me that they don't do structured training.
> 
> And yes, recovery does take longer following a day of hard efforts.


I guess his two races on a weekend do the trick for his high intensity work.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Dunnigan said:


> I think of England and dark and dreary, cold and wet, last place to enjoy riding, but I have to say, their rainy rides in the country side and the woods look great.


Yeah, crap place*. 
Come north to Scotland where there's no bad weather and the right to ride anywhere. We may get a wee bit more rain and less sun than England, and the best bits are the northern Highlands which are on the same parallel as parts of Alaska.


*Me biased? no way.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Velobike said:


> Yeah, crap place*.
> Come north to Scotland where there's no bad weather and the right to ride anywhere. We may get a wee bit more rain and less sun than England, and the best bits are the northern Highlands which are on the same parallel as parts of Alaska.
> 
> 
> *Me biased? no way.


I used to live in Newcastle and will agree that Scotland is gorgeous! Used to surf Thurso area a bunch. - wow! The scenery and the laughs we had in the pubs were legendary.

miss that area….


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Crankout said:


> Good stuff for sure, but I never believe it when a fast guy tells me that they don't do structured training.
> 
> And yes, recovery does take longer following a day of hard efforts.


I had the opportunity to join a friend in a moab trip that was weeklong fun. The guy has a home in Moab proper. He was 75 years young at the time! Rides like a 20sompin'...
Now, that was an experience. There was little "recovery" until we were back in the Roaring Fork Valley. Porcupine, Whole Ench. and some trails that are (were) off the radar at that time. 
More has to do with an individual's mindset and health than we realize.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> I had the opportunity to join a friend in a moab trip that was weeklong fun. The guy has a home in Moab proper. He was 75 years young at the time! Rides like a 20sompin'...
> Now, that was an experience. There was little "recovery" until we were back in the Roaring Fork Valley. Porcupine, Whole Ench. and some trails that are (were) off the radar at that time.
> More has to do with an individual's mindset and health than we realize.


Attitude determines altitude, as they say! Haha!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Attitude determines altitude, as they say! Haha!


Aye! It truly does.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Velobike said:


> Yeah, crap place*.
> Come north to Scotland where there's no bad weather and the right to ride anywhere. We may get a wee bit more rain and less sun than England, and the best bits are the northern Highlands which are on the same parallel as parts of Alaska.
> 
> 
> *Me biased? no way.


Alaska parallels make for long summer days, no?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> Attitude determines altitude, as they say! Haha!


Only if your body is able.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Dunnigan said:


> I guess his two races on a weekend do the trick for his high intensity work.


It is structured but maybe not in a formal, periodized fashion.


----------

